# Jio Fiber FTTH



## spikygv (Sep 23, 2016)

> Now, more details about Reliance Jio Fiber FTTH have surfaced, along with rumored tariff plans, which could start as low as Rs 500.
> 
> *What is Jio Fiber broadband?*
> 
> ...



Source: Reliance Jio Fiber FTTH 1Gbps broadband tariff plans to start at Rs 500: Report

A speedtest posted by a Jio fiber user:

[tw]772433270126641153[/tw]


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 23, 2016)

This will be launched when in 2017?


----------



## dissel (Sep 24, 2016)

Is this Jio Fiber for whole country or some selected cities or Metro Area or AP Circle etc - like special place smart cities.


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 26, 2016)

Most of the tier-1 cities are confirmed for Jio fiber. Currently its only avaiable in Mumbai in two locations only. New connections will start from Jan 2017.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 26, 2016)

please continue here *forum.digit.in/technology-news/198...ice-plans-revealed-starts-rs-500-onwards.html


----------

